# installer lftp avec ssl avec fink



## manurevait (18 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai découvert *fink* sur Mac récemment.
Je dois installer *lftp avec ssl *(pour cela j'ai déjà installer *openssl* avec fink).
Quelle commande fink dois-je utiliser pour installer lftp avec ssl. et ainsi pouvoir utiliser 
	
	



```
set ftp:ssl-auth SSL;
```
 avec lftp ?

D'avance merci

Manu


----------



## FjRond (19 Avril 2007)

manurevait a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous
> 
> J'ai d&#233;couvert *fink* sur Mac r&#233;cemment.
> Je dois installer *lftp avec ssl *(pour cela j'ai d&#233;j&#224; installer *openssl* avec fink).
> ...


Tout simplement avec la commande 

```
$ fink install lftp-ssl
passwd:
```
Il est possible que ce programme requiert la configuration de fink pour les instables. Dans ce cas, voir les indications de ce post.
Il faut &#233;videmment avoir install&#233; Xcode dans derni&#232;re version comme indiqu&#233; ici.


----------



## manurevait (23 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,
merci pour la réponse mais 
j'ai un message :
	
	



```
$ fink install lftp-ssl
Information about 2497 packages read in 2 seconds.

The following package will be installed or updated:
 lftp-ssl
The following 7 additional packages will be installed:
 glib glib-shlibs openssl097 openssl097-dev openssl097-shlibs pkgconfig readline5
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] Y
curl -f -L -A 'fink/0.26.4' -O ftp://ftp.yars.free.net/lftp/old/lftp-3.1.0.tar.bz2
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
  0     0    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:05 --:--:--     0
curl: (19) Failed to open file.
### execution of curl failed, exit code 19
Downloading the file "lftp-3.1.0.tar.bz2" failed.

(1)     Give up
(2)     Retry the same mirror
(3)     Retry another mirror

How do you want to proceed? [3] 3
curl -f -L -A 'fink/0.26.4' -O ftp://ftp.yars.free.net/lftp/lftp-3.1.0.tar.bz2
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
  0     0    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
curl: (19) Failed to open file.
### execution of curl failed, exit code 19
Downloading the file "lftp-3.1.0.tar.bz2" failed.
```
Si vous avez une idée :rose:

Manu


----------



## FjRond (23 Avril 2007)

Il s'agit ici d'un simple problème de miroir. Cela arrive de temps en temps. En général, il suffit d'attendre un peu avant de faire une nouvelle tentative, parfois un ou deux jours, parfois quelques hures.


----------



## manurevait (26 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

```
fink install lftp-ssl
```
 ne marche tjs pas: y aurait-il qqchose que j'aurais oublié ou une alternative ? 

D'avance Merci,

Manu


----------



## FjRond (26 Avril 2007)

manurevait a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> ```
> fink install lftp-ssl
> ...


Avez-vous install&#233; fink sp&#233;cialement pour lftp ?
Dans ce cas, avez-vous bien commenc&#233; par le fink selfupdate-rsync suivi de fink update-all  ?
D'autre part, voyant que vous installez lftp-3.1.0.tar.bz2, il existe une version 3.5.4-10 en instable que je viens de charger sans aucune difficult&#233;.
Pour l'obtenir, il faut d'abord ajouter unstable/main unstable/crypto &#224; la ligne Trees de votre /sw/etc/fink.conf. Pour ce faire, &#233;diter ce fichier avec pico, par exemple:

```
$ sudo pico /sw/etc/fink.conf
```
Modifier la ligne comme suit:

```
Trees: local/main stable/main stable/crypto unstable/main unstable/crypto
```
puis valider et sauvegarder avec *Ctrl+X Y*.
Derni&#232;re question: avez-vous bien install&#233; Xcode, de pr&#233;f&#233;rence dans sa derni&#232;re version ?


----------

